

Editor in chief, The Next Web, France shares xkcd without attribution - asto
https://plus.google.com/u/0/100322256610515857927/posts/fckFqraHPP5

======
Piskvorrr
It's worse, far worse: he even omitted the title text! ;)

------
redbad
So?

Honest question. So, what?

Provided I don't make/imply a claim of authorship—and in this instance he
clearly hasn't—I simply don't perceive a duty of attribution when I'm sharing
things to friends.

~~~
Piskvorrr
The duty still exists, regardless of your _purpose_ or _audience_ , or whether
it's _convenient_ for you to say "and btw, this is from XKCD"; however it's
rather unlikely that anyone would try to push you to uphold it in those
circumstances.

The claim here seems to be "as Editor-In-Chief of a site dealing eminently
with the Web, he should know and follow it"; but indeed - trying to stir up a
storm in this very tiny teacup sounds forced and sensationalist (there are
much more interesting cases, such as The Oatmeal versus that "fun-something"
site).

~~~
asto
We probably won't witness a spectacle like the one with The Oatmeal again in
our lifetime! Yes, the title is needlessly sensationalist but it astounds me
how we can't even get media professionals to get these things right. Would TNW
be very accommodating to people who share their content this way?

------
streptomycin
So?

